# Sunday River - 12/4 (Santa Sunday)



## rocojerry (Dec 5, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: *12/4/11

*Resort or Ski Area: *Sunday River

*Conditions: * MMPP

*Trip Report: *

Mr + Mrs Claus registered for Santa Sunday this year, we tried to go last year but our wheels broke down and prevented the trip...  This year, we made it, although the damn check engine soon light came on...

We arrived 11pm Sat night, and looked forward with anticipation to our first turns of the season.  In my mind, I had thought the conditions would be less than great -- but I had a case of the Jones, and I was pleasantly surprised...

Started the morning off on South Ridge in full Santa suit attire --   Warmed up on some easy runs, 2 were open....   Complete manmade snow, looks like made by the Boyne LowE guns -- snow quality was pretty nice all day on South Ridge trails...






Made our way over to Barker, and hit Sunday Punch, Ecstacy, Cascades. Right Stuff had the best mounds/bumps and softest snow.  Cascades had some nice snow on skiers right, and some snowmaking whales that were fun to launch off of.  T2 was closed in the AM to santa's and passholders, as racing team was practicing...   Never made it over there in the afternoon to check it out...   upper sunday punch had some rails for anyone thats interested, yawn...  trails without snowmaking had zero coverage.






Ventured back to South Ridge for the photo shoot and riding up the lifts with 248 other Santa's....   Came down with the sea of Red without incident   Lost my santa attire, and got back out for a few more...  Overall, great early season day, and Sunday River did a great job recovering from heatwaves -- it was a lot of fun to be on the snow again.





Final runs of the day just took it easy and stayed in the sunshine on south ridge, which made for pretty nice carvable buttery goodness....    And then on to the first Apres of the year!
:beer:  

I'll add a few more pics when I get home tonight --


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice pics and report.  Glad that SR still does this.


----------



## salsgang (Dec 5, 2011)

Way to go get it. Thanks for the post! It must be quite a site to see all the Santa's cranking down the hill...


----------



## Mitchdog8 (Feb 29, 2012)

Santa couldn't bring any snow in that sleigh of his...

Still looks like a blast!


----------

